# Prices going up and availability going down



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

Siemens and other manufacturers are announcing 10-40% increases Jan. 1.
For 2023, you may want to order now and lock in prices.
They are also warning that if you need a 2,000 amp or larger panel, it may be a year for delivery.
Some large companies are ordering them now, just to stock them.
This from my wholesaler's outside salesman.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Now there will be panic buying but it will be distribution gear, not toilet paper.

How will it affect your business? With my tiny business, the customer will just have to pay and wait. I’m not a speculator.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

supplies have been slowly dwindling in SHs around here for the whole year
it is steadily getting worse


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome to the New World Order. It only gets better and better........


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

Green Mountain just acquired Davis and Scott supply houses here in Buffalo, both distributors of Square D and Siemens respectively. Green Mountain will bring Eaton and Pass&Seymour with them. I'm cautiously optimistic their new regional hub at the Scott location will ease any shortages but it sucks that local businesses have fallen to this big sprawling distributor. Davis stood over 90 years locally owned.

Now that my distributor no longer sells Siemens products, I can't say I'm too worried about their cost going up. 2023 installs will be completed with Eaton panels and Eaton devices. 🤷‍♂️ Going with the flow.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

I’m surprised the Scott division was bought.
I’m 5 miles from Scott’s main office.
Sam Scott passed away in the spring at age 97.
He left the entire company and all his possessions to the employees.
He was worth over a Billion. He’s been at my house several times. He lived like a miser, if you saw him, you’d think he was penniless


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

NoBot said:


> Sam Scott passed away in the spring at age 97.


Shanor also passed away this year as well. Their locations in Kenmore and Orchard Park went through total reconfigurations afterward.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Our major supplier (Benshaw) is building like crazy. The shortages cause all kinds of goofy things. Like we had delays for a couple 4160 starters simply because of class E fuse availability. Now we are running into issues with voltage dividers (resistor type, PTs not a problem).


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I've looked at the foot of the Kamahamaha statue a bunch of times and still no lever nuts........


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

Siemens is raising again??? 
My main supplier carries Siemens. I feel like almost every time I buy, the price has gone up again...


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Not sure if this is true or not but I just put an order in for 100 gfci breakers that I'll go through in a few months.

I guess I'll be the first a-hole stocking up on  toilet paper breakers


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Had a meeting last week with our poco and they let us know, any large transformers will be a 2 yrs out, they are built by ABB. They are looking at China but are concerned about QA, QC.

Tim.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

canbug said:


> Had a meeting last week with our poco and they let us know, any large transformers will be a 2 yrs out, they are built by ABB. They are looking at China but are concerned about QA, QC.
> 
> Tim.


One of the larger Co-Ops around here is pulling down xformers from abandoned or unused services to reuse for maintenance and new service builds.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

ohm it hertz said:


> Green Mountain just acquired Davis and Scott supply houses here in Buffalo, both distributors of Square D and Siemens respectively. Green Mountain will bring Eaton and Pass&Seymour with them. I'm cautiously optimistic their new regional hub at the Scott location will ease any shortages but it sucks that local businesses have fallen to this big sprawling distributor. Davis stood over 90 years locally owned.
> 
> Now that my distributor no longer sells Siemens products, I can't say I'm too worried about their cost going up. 2023 installs will be completed with Eaton panels and Eaton devices. 🤷‍♂️ Going with the flow.


Don't worry, Green Mountain doesn't have **** for inventory any more either. They did for the first year and a 1/2 of lockdowns and such, but it's dwindled and their prices have gone up. Good luck, though. Maybe their resi stuff is in stock but their commercial/industrial inventory and pricing is garbage.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

paulengr said:


> Our major supplier (Benshaw) is building like crazy. The shortages cause all kinds of goofy things. Like we had delays for a couple 4160 starters simply because of class E fuse availability. Now we are running into issues with voltage dividers (resistor type, PTs not a problem).


I wired Benshaw's original plant in 1989. Rich Benko and Bob Schaltenbrand were the original partners. Bob is the one I dealt with, he was in charge of the construction.
The job went well and they were happy with all the work. Bob didn't pay the final payment of $1,500, for no other reason that he had it planned that way. Several contractors got stiffed.
Back then, $1,500 was a tremendous amount for me. 
After about a year with no payment, I woke up from a deep sleep and said out loud, "Bob Schaltenbrand just died". I scared my wife and just figured it was a bad dream.
The next day, I found he was killed by a drunk driver at midnight. The guy ran a red light.
That's one of the strangest things that ever happened to me.
Benshaw has been sold many times since then.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> One of the larger Co-Ops around here is pulling down xformers from abandoned or unused services to reuse for maintenance and new service builds.


They need to do that here, I bet there's over 100 pots just sitting unenergized. Some for more than 10 years.


----------



## Mobius87 (May 20, 2019)

NoBot said:


> Siemens and other manufacturers are announcing 10-40% increases Jan. 1.
> For 2023, you may want to order now and lock in prices.
> They are also warning that if you need a 2,000 amp or larger panel, it may be a year for delivery.
> Some large companies are ordering them now, just to stock them.
> This from my wholesaler's outside salesman.


Looks like it was more than that. Just ordered some Siemens 100A electrical panels for upcoming jobs and the pricing went up 72.5% from a month ago.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

I grabbed a Siemens 150A main breaker panel for $288 on will call from a local supplier, which is about $100 more than the last time I needed one. Couldn't have been more than a few months ago.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I snagged a Square-D QO 100A 30 circuit main breaker panel with 5 QO-120s with it at a farm supply store for $65 a couple weeks back. New in box with no plug on neutral so she has been around for a while. Heck, you can't buy the breakers for that price now. I threw that thing on my shoulder and ran to the checkout lol. Looked up how much the current price on that package is, and it's $288.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Just in time delivery is not on time.


----------



## VitalJuice (Sep 12, 2021)

Going_Commando said:


> I snagged a Square-D QO 100A 30 circuit main breaker panel with 5 QO-120s with it at a farm supply store for $65 a couple weeks back. New in box with no plug on neutral so she has been around for a while. Heck, you can't buy the breakers for that price now. I threw that thing on my shoulder and ran to the checkout lol. Looked up how much the current price on that package is, and it's $288.


I often find good deals browsing small town hardware stores that aren't computerized. Nothing there to tell them to raise the price until they order a new one.


----------



## VitalJuice (Sep 12, 2021)

I ordered a Millbank 320A meter socket in September. I was told 8 weeks. Still waiting.


----------

